# 2007 Vacation Plans



## Jim (Feb 14, 2007)

Anyone planning on going somewhere for vacation this year? 

There is a 99% chance I will be going to Missouri and staying at a resort right on Table Rock Lake. Here is the best part. It is only going to cost me for Flights and spending money. My Boss Belongs to this resort time share thing and he purchased a week out to missouri to Golf. He is not going so he asked me if I wanted to go to Table Rock Lake....Are you kidding me? Hell yeah I want to go. BassPro here I come, Table Rock Lake here I come. I never thought In a million years I would make it out there (until the kids were old enough to be on there own).

MissouriBassin....How far away are you from there?


----------



## MissouriBassin (Feb 15, 2007)

Man, that sounds great. I live about 10 miles east of Kansas City, Jim. Believe it or not, I haven't even ventured down that far south to go fishing. I plan on changing that soon though. 

I have family in Charleston South Carolina and my Grandmother and Mother are going out there in September. They asked me if I would like to go with them. My first question was, who is going to hook me up on some good fishing? lol. Hey, if you are going to travel and your travelmates don't mind you slipping away to wet your line, why not take the opportunity?

I do have one HUGE regret though. Back in 1994 a friend of mine was going to drive down to Florida for a couple of weeks. His aunt had a small vacation home in Melbourne that he was going to stay at free of charge! He invited me along, all I had to do was pay 50% of the gas cost. I thought about this offer for a few seconds before accepting but didn't go fishing once! I didn't even take any equipment. Are you kidding me? I was in the great state of Florida for two weeks and didn't go fishing? I admit, I was only 24 at the time and had other priorities. I regret that and have vowed that whenever traveling I will make it a point to go fishing at least once.


----------

